# Miscarriage After Removal of IUD



## CarCam

I had my IUD removed two months ago (I had it for almost a year) and we conceived last month only to lose the baby around 6 weeks. 

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced fertility and miscarriage issues after the removal of their IUD?

I am so concerned now that I have scare tissue that will not allow for me to carry a full term baby.

Thanks!


----------



## Charliemarina

babes pls do not worry about scar tissue u will defo be ok and will not affect carrying full term.
also after an IUD is removed they do advise to wait at least one cycles as IUDs thin the uterus layer so if u manage to catch as soon as egg released after IUD removed the baby will imbed but also wont stick for long due to ur lining being to thin, now this is NOT ur fault at all babes and its diablolical that docs dont automatically warn women of the risks of falling first cycle after removal.
i do hope u feel better soon hunny try wait 1 cycle now after the miscarraighe give urself time to heal, im actually doing same thing now im waiting for next af to come b4 trying again as i had a missed misscarragie and D and C to remove my baby at 7 weeks i also had coil put in at same time so we could wait for a bit to try again, after 6 weeks i had major pain and had it removed, a week after this i hemoraged in my living room as the D and C had not been done properly so i had retained tissue left which made me real ill and hospitalised for 4 days with an ERPC operation to remove what was left, i have now stoppeed bleeding and waiting one cycle, i do know how u feel babes so do pm for anything just a chat? hope u well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mama2connor

I had the IUD in for just over a year but then decided to get it removed as OH & I decided we'd like to try for another baby sooner than we had initially planned. After having the coil removed, it took ages and ages for my periods to get back to normal, then after 15 month of TTC we conceived only to miscarry very early on. Then after 2 years we conceived identical twins only to loose them both at 16 weeks gestation. I can't say that was down to the IUD because anything could have caused it, but i would never get the IUD in again. By the way, so sorry for your loss! xx


----------



## CarCam

Charliemarina said:


> babes pls do not worry about scar tissue u will defo be ok and will not affect carrying full term.
> also after an IUD is removed they do advise to wait at least one cycles as IUDs thin the uterus layer so if u manage to catch as soon as egg released after IUD removed the baby will imbed but also wont stick for long due to ur lining being to thin, now this is NOT ur fault at all babes and its diablolical that docs dont automatically warn women of the risks of falling first cycle after removal.
> i do hope u feel better soon hunny try wait 1 cycle now after the miscarraighe give urself time to heal, im actually doing same thing now im waiting for next af to come b4 trying again as i had a missed misscarragie and D and C to remove my baby at 7 weeks i also had coil put in at same time so we could wait for a bit to try again, after 6 weeks i had major pain and had it removed, a week after this i hemoraged in my living room as the D and C had not been done properly so i had retained tissue left which made me real ill and hospitalised for 4 days with an ERPC operation to remove what was left, i have now stoppeed bleeding and waiting one cycle, i do know how u feel babes so do pm for anything just a chat? hope u well xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much for your reply. I am sorry that you have been suffering through all of this as well. I myself will never get another IUD either. 

I wish you the best of luck! Thanks again.


----------



## CarCam

mama2connor said:


> I had the IUD in for just over a year but then decided to get it removed as OH & I decided we'd like to try for another baby sooner than we had initially planned. After having the coil removed, it took ages and ages for my periods to get back to normal, then after 15 month of TTC we conceived only to miscarry very early on. Then after 2 years we conceived identical twins only to loose them both at 16 weeks gestation. I can't say that was down to the IUD because anything could have caused it, but i would never get the IUD in again. By the way, so sorry for your loss! xx

My heart is breaking again to think about your loss. I only had a few weeks to bond to my little bean, I can't imagine how painful your loss must have been for you.

I hope you are doing well.

Thanks for your reply, I appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## calm

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## mammag

sorry i have no answer for you. but i did want to offer you my condolences. I just lost a pregnancy as well. at 5w 3d and all you want is answers, which unfortunately many of us never get one. again, so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## dylanfreak76

I had a Mirena IUD for 5 years and then had another one placed for 1 year. I had the Mirena removed in August 2009 and then got pregnant the following October, only to miscarry in December, at 9 weeks.

I got pregnant again last month, March 2010 and miscarried again, this time very, very early, at 4 1/2 weeks. I know I was pregnant though, due to the positive tests. 

So, I am one example of a person who has had miscarriages after the use of an IUD.

Is there anyone out there who can offer me hope? Any advice is appreciated on how I can help support my next pregnancy. The trouble doesn't seem to be in getting pregnant, but staying that way.:cry:


----------



## aragornlover8

:hugs: Very sorry to hear of your loss, hun :hugs:


----------



## Nixilix

I haven't experience it but didn't want to read and run. 1000 readers and only 8 replies? Xx hugs to those with losses. I just experienced and early mc and it's hard xx


----------



## spencerbear

I had my mirena out at the end of june 09, fell pregnant in the august and lost it at just over 5 wks........stil trying to get pregnant. 

Although i am 1 day late for this AF but to scared to test incase i gt excited only to lose it again. So currently putting it off until the weekend.

I am so sorry for your lose and i really hope you get a sticky bean very soon :hugs:


----------



## BabybdueinJun

Sorry for your loses, but I had the copper iud, and got pregnant after 5 months ttc, and I'm 9 months now, I wonder if the problem lies in the morena iud? This is very important


----------



## EXPECTING117

i got mirena put in 6/16/09 and had it removed 4/22/10 i had a normal menstrual the hole time i had mirena but i had my menstrual 4/12/10 and was exspectin my menstrual 5/10/10 and still nothing i did bleed a lil after removal only for 4 days when i got my iud out i was ovulating and iv taken 3 Hpt and all positive could i lose the baby???


----------



## nurseh14

Didn't want to read and run just wanted to say :hugs: and FX you get a sticky BFP soon!


----------



## momtoaz

Just wanted to pop in and say I had a copper IUD for almost 3 yrs, got it removed in Jan and still haven't gotten preggo. No m/c. But no bfp either. Can't really say it's due to the IUD, but it wasn't a hormonal one. But just wanted to say sorry for your loss.


----------



## VanaAK

I am so sorry for your loss. Keep your head up... You are not alone in your mirena concerns. 

I just had my mirena removed 4/6. It is nerve wracking waiting for things to return to normal. I had no periods while on the iud, but 5 weeks after removal got a fairly normal af


----------



## HENRIETTA

I had my son in 2005 and immediately went on coil. I came off the coil in 11/January 2009. I got pregnant in April, lost the the pregnancy in June. took in again in August 2009 and lost it in November 2009. After the second miscarriage, my husband and I decided to wait for at least six months before giving it another go. I am now seven week pregnant. Last week I went for my six weeks scan, the result was that euterous has been spotted but there is no heart beat, that we should come back when it is seven week. Just yesterday, I was at the hospital for the seven week scan, still the same result. This time the euterous has grown still no heart beat. I am now preparing myself for another miscarriage.

Three miscarriages after coming off IUD is what I do not understand. I was fertilize before IUD. I stumbled on this forum in my search for answers to my predicament. 

I will appreciate any help or suggestion from members of this forum.


----------



## oneandtwo

I guess this thread is relatively old, but I have had similar issues only my IUD preforated my uterus. Dr. said the scar tissue shouldnt interupt my being able to carry a pregnancy and I have lost 3 babies and have had a chemical pregnancy since gettign the IUD removed from my abdomen 10/09. I went back to the dr. to figure out what coudl be going on and he still thinks it has nothing to do with my uterus or IUD. even though I was perfectly fertile before I had the IUD placed...:hugs: I hope you find some answers or get a BFP soon, or already have!


----------



## vayv2002

Hello, I had similar issue. I had IUD removed in End of September of 2009 and apparently got pregnant day after it was removed. I lost pregnancy around 7.5 weeks. It took one cycle to get back to normal. I did have mid cycle bleeding, for some reason, but got pregnant. Lost that pregnancy again. My new dr placed me on baby aspirin (which increases blood flow to the uterus) and progesterone to bring my levels above 20 to increase the chances. It looks like it worked. So, I think there is a hope and I think that IUD are not safe for the women who is planning on having kids in future. 
Hugs


----------



## Faythe

Sorry to hear of your loss hun xx


----------



## babydustcass

this thread has been very insightful. I wonder how the ladies in this thread who have had suffered losses and troubles conceiving are doing today? Please let us know how you are doing :) 

So sorry to hear of your losses. xx


----------



## spencerbear

After my mirena was taken out, i suffered 2 loses before i had a sucessful pregnancy. I had my little boy on the 7th december 2010. 

So dont give up hope ladies x


----------



## Ccurran

I had an iud for one year. After having it removed I have had I believe 3 very early miscarriages,it has been 1.5 years since removal. we even Had sex 2,1 days before and the day of ovulation. We have 2 beautiful kids and got peg on the first try with both of them. The only thing I can think of is the I'd did something to me to cause me to not get peg anymore. And I come from very fertile genes....so i don't know. I was wondering if anyone had the same problem. After iud removal.


----------



## babydustcass

very frustrating for you Ccurran, :hugs: sending you lots of baby dust and you can get your answers soon! xxx


----------



## wantsbabies

Hi,
I just wanted to say that I am currently having a second miscarriage, and it hasn't passed yet but I can't get past week 8. I had the Mirena IUD for 2.5 years and had it removed in August, got pregnant right away and miscarried a week later. Then I got pregnant on the next cycle and at week 8, they couldn't see a heartbeat on the ultrasound. I had another ultrasound at week 10 to be sure and sure enough, the baby hadn't grown and no heartbeat. I am currently waiting for miscarriage to occur naturally until I get an appointment with the gyno. I am young and deeply pained by this experience that I don't feel like trying anymore when all that happens is loss of baby:( I don't know if there is a correlation between IUD removal and multiple miscarriages but its not easy. How hard is it to just get a darn heartbeat and a healthy baby on an ultrasound? Why is there so much loss to get there?


----------



## Ckrisstyna

CarCam said:


> I had my IUD removed two months ago (I had it for almost a year) and we conceived last month only to lose the baby around 6 weeks.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has experienced fertility and miscarriage issues after the removal of their IUD?
> 
> I am so concerned now that I have scare tissue that will not allow for me to carry a full term baby.
> 
> Thanks!

This sounds like me, I had the iud removed april 5, then end of the month I experience tender breast and mood swings.I had 2 positive home test may 4, I went to planned parent hood and had a positive on the 9 th of may, I had brown discharge very small amount yesterday.I googled it and determined it was normal.Today may 11 I began hemorrhaging passing huge clots .hgc levels are 10, 000 appox 6 weeks .my sac is empty .I've passed so much dnc isn't needed.but will monitor hgc levels to go down.will I ever be able to have a baby? Has the iud ruined my ability to carry?


----------



## Bulldawg1026

I had the IUD out in April 2010 and had one chemical.....I as well will never have the IUD again!!!.....Sorry for you loss!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2LittleB

Hi Ladies,
I'm sorry for all of your losses. I know how heartbreaking it is.

After my DS was born in June 2007, I went and had the mirena put in. I had my IUD removed in September 2010. I got my first BFP at the end of October 2010. Found out at 12.5 week NT scan that our LO had T21 and was going thru heart failure. Had D&C Jan 5, 2011. 

I got my 2nd BFP in April 2011. I miscarried at 9 weeks in May 2011. After testing our LO's remains, we found out he had T22 which is non viable and wouldn't have survived past 1st trimester.

Needless to say, my DH & I were/are devastated. Our Dr suggested genetic (DNA) testing for my DH & I. It took almost 2 mths to get approval from our insurance. We got our results back last week and both of our results came back normal.

My DH has felt from the beginning that the mirena did something to my system. We had no problems getting pregnant with our DS after I got off birth control and aside from his allergies/asthma, he is perfect! I got pregnant with him the 2nd month after I got off BC.

I am also very blessed to say that I don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant. It's staying pregnant this time around, that is the issue. 

We are going to TTC again now that our results came back normal. I just hope and pray to not have to go thru this again! 

Good luck to all you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## mom and ttc

i got my iud (paraguard) removed may 6, started period may 8 and got pregnant that month, lost the baby at 6w4d


----------



## zozo28

I had my copper IUD removed in April 2011, got pregnant in May 2011, lost the baby at 5 weeks. Got pregnant in late June 2011 and again lost at 4+5. I have heard that the IUD can thin the uterine lining which causing problems with implantation. I have now waited two cycles before TTC again, hopefully this time bean will stick.


----------



## GelBell

I have just found out I have yet another failed pregnancy, my sixth in a row. I had a Mirena IUD removed in summer of 2008 and since then have had these 6 miscarriages. We have met with doctors but they can't find a reason. Part of me is looking for something to blame so that's when I thought that the IUD might have been part of the problem. I had two kids with no problems before I had the IUD. Anyway, I think we are done TTC, I just can't do this anymore and I do have two great kids. So sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## LilDreamy

:cry: I am scared. :(

I had the Marena IUD for about 7 months, 
and I got my IUD removed the same day my period started October 6th, Conceived on October 20th... and now I am officially scared that I am going to lose my baby. :cry:

Has ANYONE had any success stories???? Or do they all end up this way???

I am so sorry for your loses it's a bit frightening, and couldn't imagine what you ladies have gone through. =/


----------



## LadyCrystal

Yes! I had the IUD for about 2 1/2 years and we decided to have it removed because we wanted to try for another baby ... we learned we were pregnant about 5 months later and unfortunately had a miscarriage almost 2 months into the pregnancy. Now I'm thinking it may have had something to do with the IUD...


----------



## LadyCrystal

CarCam said:


> I had my IUD removed two months ago (I had it for almost a year) and we conceived last month only to lose the baby around 6 weeks.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has experienced fertility and miscarriage issues after the removal of their IUD?
> 
> I am so concerned now that I have scare tissue that will not allow for me to carry a full term baby.
> 
> Thanks!

Yes, I had the IUD for about 2 1/2 years and we decided to have it removed because we wanted to try for another baby ... we learned we were pregnant about 5 months later and unfortunately had a miscarriage almost 2 months into the pregnancy.


----------



## LizziesMama

I got pregnant the second month TTC after my Paragard IUD was removed and it was chemical. Ended about 5 days after AF was due. I actually liked my Paragard and was thrilled that my hormones weren't affected and that I was ovulating and able to conceive pretty much as soon as it came out. I don't attribute the m/c to that, especially since I had one before I got pregnant with my DD and I hadn't been on any form of BC for YEARS prior to that one. So yes, it happened to me, but I don't think the two were related.

Did you have Mirena or Paragard?


----------



## AmberCatren

I had a Mirena IUD for 7 years after having 4 beautiful children with no complications and then had it removed a month before I was re-married. It took 7 months to conceive and I m/c'd at 6 weeks. It took another 4 months to get pregnant again. I am actually in the process of miscarrying at 8 weeks. I have no proof that it was because of the IUD, but my gut instinct tells me otherwise. I will not use an IUD again, or recommend it to anyone. I am writing this so that others can be informed.


----------



## 2have4kids

I've had mire a from age 31-35, realised I wasn't ovulating and had decreased AF at 35 and it's def due to age. I'm not sure how to do BC without iud, the pill made me depressed and loose lust for life in general. Iud made me feel fine but now I feel I've done what my friends niggled about all these years and waited too long. Either way, having to wait endlessly with no BFP success is tormenting and watching ladies miscarry (myself now included w/. a chemical) is horrific. 
I'm just really angry my mom didn't tell me about her struggles in getting preggers. From 30-35 she had m/c & still born @ 5 months. Was on an adoption list! Here I am at 36 just learning all this. I think she was incredibly selfish for holding back. I'm angry. Venting aside, what made you ladies go on the iud to begin with? For me I din't wan to be peeing out hormones for decades & the depression it caused was terrible.


----------



## pebbie1

It's awful isn't it?
I had my IUD removed and fell pregnant within a month. I then miscarried at 7 weeks, which was awful. I then had 1 period quite soon after and then fell pregnant again straight away and had my girl 9 months later :)
Fingers crossed all goes wel hunni x


----------



## pebbie1

GelBell said:


> I have just found out I have yet another failed pregnancy, my sixth in a row. I had a Mirena IUD removed in summer of 2008 and since then have had these 6 miscarriages. We have met with doctors but they can't find a reason. Part of me is looking for something to blame so that's when I thought that the IUD might have been part of the problem. I had two kids with no problems before I had the IUD. Anyway, I think we are done TTC, I just can't do this anymore and I do have two great kids. So sorry for everyone's loss.

That's terrible hunni!
Have they scanned you? It's almost like they might have damaged your uterus whilst inserting/removing the coil seen as you had 2 healthy pregnancies before?
X


----------

